# Duke Nukem FOREVER



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

This game is taking forever to release..

The game has been pushed again, to June 10,2011

Duke Nukem Forever delayed - News at GameSpot

Video states "duke never comes early."  *Sigh*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh god not again. How many years they will take to release this game. Damn its been about 14 years on its development and still its being delayed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2011)

If Alan Wake can release, then so can this game. I'm sure they ditched the release as _LA Noire_ is supposed to release on 17th May. Not to mention, a whole bunch of other titles are going to be out in May. So it's a tight schedule for game releases.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw , has anyone preordered the Balls of Steel edition? 

From Joystiq:


> The "Balls of Steel" Edition (yep), revealed to DNF "First Access Club" members, is overloaded with stuff, including a hardcover artbook, postcards, a logo sticker, a comic book, poker chips, dice, playing cards, a foldable papercraft, and -- oh yeah -- a bust of Duke Nukem. There's even a numbered certificate of authenticity, to prove to others that it's the genuine article. Notable omissions include steel stress balls and, in fact, anything spherical or metal.



It's 100$ if I remember right , and the bust is the highlight in that pack.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

The trailer 
[youtube]wVuuyRGB_BA[/youtube]

Why do they take hot ones ?

Right in the  **** 

Rest in pieces

I'd still hit it

What ? Did you think I was gone forever?

Kuchi, kuchi (reminded me of prey)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2011)

^ Don't forget "Damn.. I love this job" (when duke rescues a hot girl)


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 6, 2011)

was introduced to the Duke in Manhattan Project which was an immensely over the top and fun sidescroller [2003]
i have been waiting ever since for the next installment
these THQ guys did take the word "Forever" too seriously 
on the brighter side, 8 years of teasing and speculation made sure that the prices of the THQ stock never plummetted


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/1706/capturess.jpg

This will probably explain why everyone is so excited about Duke Nukem. Probably.. DNF is the only AAA game in recent time to have a ESRB description of that size


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah true but its quite funny that it still got a "M" rating rather than "A".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

You kiddin? AO games are banned in most of the retail chains and stores. And not to mention, on all the consoles. I think, they tried everything to surpass that AO rating.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I know that they are banned. But you know thats a quite big list from ESRB for a mature game well good for us that it didn't got a "A" rating.

Found this quite Amusing video
Kids Stay away


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]AUUNxniYm5o&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

^^haha

Pre order your copy @475 !!
Intencity - Duke Nukem Forever [PC]


Pre order your copy @444 !!
*www.flipkart.com/duke-nukem-forever-pc-game-avmcx826btxwfheg


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

is it safe to rename the game to Duke Nukem 2011?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Hmmm. No. They are making this game for a decade using this name changing this name would affect their business and so.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> is it safe to rename the game as Duke Nukem 2011?



Why would you do that  ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

When was this renamed to "Duke Nukem Forever". I thought it was called "Duke Nukem Never"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> When was this renamed to "Duke Nukem Forever". I thought it was called "Duke Nukem Never"


Oh come on man. It was always Duke Nukem Forvever. Although I also thought that it would never come to market some years back.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Why would you do that  ?



What I think, he did, is, he has taken 'FOREVER' in the game title as an implication of the the release date (because of it's past history). As the game is releasing now, he is asking to name it 'DUKE NUKEM 2011' as a positive attitude towards the game releasing this year. I don't think he really meant to rename the game name to 2011.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> What I think, he did, is, he has taken 'FOREVER' in the game title as an implication of the the release date (because of it's past history). As the game is releasing now, he is asking to name it 'DUKE NUKEM 2011' as a positive attitude towards the game releasing this year. I don't think he really meant to rename the game name to 2011.



you got me there


----------



## godfather_ (May 4, 2011)

*Duke Nukem Forever PC requirements released*

*www.techyfox.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Duke-Nukem-Forever-1536-e1281540503466.jpg

Minimum Specifications

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 Ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.0 Ghz
Memory: 1GB
Hard Drive: 10GB free
Video Memory: 256MB
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 7600 / ATI Radeon HD 2600
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
Recommended Specifications

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4 Ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.6 Ghz
Memory: 2GB
Hard Drive: 10GB free
Video Memory: 512MB
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS / ATI Radeon HD 3850
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible

*SOURCE*


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GRHFdHwsUXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doomgiver (May 11, 2011)

EPIC BADASS GAME!!!
do want!!!


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

pre-order for Rs. 450 @ Nextworld.in

I love Take-two.


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

no pre order, i'll buy it second hand, saves money 

also, if i waited for so long, i can wait a bit more.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> no pre order, i'll buy it second hand, saves money
> 
> also, if i waited for so long, i can wait a bit more.


You won't get it second hand. The game will be locked with Steam from what I've heard.


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

too bad, so, zero resale value? what if you want to pass it on to your kids(lol, esrb fail)???


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> You won't get it second hand. *The game will be locked with Steam* from what I've heard.



Really ? Then I better buy it because.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> Really ? Then I better buy it because.



Yup, just like Mafia 2. This is what a friend told me. Might turn out to be incorrect.


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2011)

meh, another fps which offers nothing new. wake me up when something new happens in fps genre or HL3 comes out; whichever is earlier. Prolly just play the demo for few minutes for Duke.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> You won't get it second hand. The game will be locked with Steam from what I've heard.



Awesome news bro. With steam involved our game is safe even without the retail discs.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

First Dirt 3 made a online pass and now this. Looks like second hand buyers are getting hard time.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> pre-order for Rs. 450 @ Nextworld.in
> 
> I love Take-two.



Whoa , that's dirt cheap. Is that really the original copy? I figured they'd sell it for Rs.700/-


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Whoa , that's dirt cheap. Is that really the original copy? I figured they'd sell it for Rs.700/-


I think that its original.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2011)

It's around 450 everywhere (flipkart, intencity etc)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Read the story of Duke Nukem here
The Duke Nukem Forever List
heres a small part





> Duke Nukem Forever was a computer
> game that had been under
> development by 3D Realms since its
> announcement on April 28th, 1997,
> ...


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2011)

after seeing the price...looks like DNF team isnt expecting much from this game


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> after seeing the price...looks like DNF team isnt expecting much from this game


Or maybe they are being generous and that could help in sales. I mean if game is priced at 2500INR then very few people would buy the game but if game is cheaper then it would help a lot in sales.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 26, 2011)

I'm sure most of you would have seen the Ventrilo harassment of Duke Nukem on Youtube?

It's the funniest **** I've ever seen , even Jon St. John (Voice of Duke Nukem) admitted that he'd never seen funnier ****. Link below for your convenience , BALLS OF STEEL!

*YouTube - Ventrilo Harassment - Duke Nukem Style;*


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

^^ Yeah I saw that before.. Sometimes I wonder though this game would be more of a comedy.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2011)

buying this game for the lulz


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like the game is out. I don't know how the full version is , but it looked like the demo only let you carry 2 weapons at any time and had a health regen system.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

I downloaded the demo and I must say, this game sucks big-time.


----------



## amanjai99 (Jun 14, 2011)

ya i m sure
but still a fun
the old hero in a new game


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Started Playing This and reached upto Queen Bit... level so far - that Queen Bit... looks real ugly with two huge


----------



## mitraark (Jun 27, 2011)

THis game is so bad i played for 3 minutes only .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2011)

Umm... this is a more accurate duke nukem forever story. old, old story, but one of the most illustrative ever on the process of developing a sequel to a very successful game. 
all that is history now tho


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

Shooting is fun nonetheless. Nothing innovative.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2011)

completed the game and personally I've enjoyed and liked it - the last boss fight was too easy 

BTW, don't forget to check out the unlocked extra contents - there's a lot of fun waiting for you


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

I just played this game and guys its not as bad as the sites have rated it. Its kinda fun well there in nothing new in gameplay but still its pretty good game IMO.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

I see a 3.5 on gamespot. And for a fps this score meant i will not try it.

I had played manhattan project that was fun.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> I see a 3.5 on gamespot. And for a fps this score meant i will not try it.


I never go for rating the game got from reviewers. Reviewers gave it a bad rating also because so much was expected from this game which it didn't delivered. I played it and enjoyed it. Alice the madness the madness returns also didn't got good reviews but is a damn good hack n Slash game so is beawulf which also got bad ratings. It entirely depends on personal taste.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

I also have personal choices and taste but in case of fps nah..i have a lot choices to spent my money.

There are a flood of fps'es and i get one if something is special in it.
Why one will enjoy a pixelated blood if he has black ops , mw2 and similar.

Only Duke crazy will enjoy.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

Well yeah personal choices.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

As DUKE i only love Manhattan Project.

That one was addictive


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I just played this game and guys its not as bad as the sites have rated it. Its kinda fun well there in *nothing new* in gameplay but still its pretty good game IMO.



I found the little duke to be very cute and killing those rats and mini aliens was great fun though it was a bit tough when those heavily armored big bad ass alien soldiers tried to smash duke and but they got nuked anyway


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 29, 2011)

F.A.L.T.U ek game...total bs.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> I found the little duke to be very cute and killing those rats and mini aliens was great fun though it was a bit tough when those heavily armored big bad ass alien soldiers tried to smash duke and but they got nuked anyway


Yeah the game is harder than I thought. Boss fights were kinda hard for me or maybe its just me. 



			
				mohiuddin said:
			
		

> F.A.L.T.U ek game...total bs.


Like I said before Personal Choices. I didn't liked the game much but I played it anyway. After all it took 14 years to develop the game I wanted to see what the heck were they doing for so many years but I was disappointed by that for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

Shotgunning Pigcop for the lulz. Screenshots coming soon.


----------

